# Doeling with 106 temp!!!!!



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

I have a 6 month old doeling who has a 106.1 temp. I am currently out of meds (I know, bad) and all I have id CD/T. She is acting a little off but mostly normal. She isn't too interested in grain and her poop is clumping together but not runny. Her rumen is active and she ate her hay this morning. There is some snow here but they haven't been cold. They have heat lamps and lots of straw. Please help!!!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, a little more info. 

What is the temp there? Has this one been drinking? I would get an electrolytes in her. Does she have a runny nose? Nasty eyes? How is her breathing? Any rattle sounds?


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

Her temp is 106! She looks physically healthy (no apparent signs) and she has been drinking


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Are you sure the Therm is right? What made you take her temp? Just wondering.


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

Try a different thermometer. Might just be your thermometer is goofed up. It's odd for her temp to go up so high when it's cold out.


----------



## SecretNatasha (Sep 14, 2013)

A fever that high is a sign of some kind of infection. I had a similar experience with one of my doelings recently (her temp was 106.5, clumpy/mucousy poop, no interest in grain but still eating hay.) My goat did have a cough and some not-so-good breath sounds. She recovered well after a course of Albon and Nuflor. For a temp that high I would want to give antibiotics if it didn't seem to be going down on its own pretty fast. I would also be giving probiotics and drenching electrolyte solution (like Pedialyte) if the goat wasn't drinking much water and was getting dehydrated.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, try another thermometer to be sure.

If it is that high, I highly suggest starting antibiotics ASAP, I would get some right away, don't wait. 
If she has pneumonia, it won't take long to overcome her, without treatment. Even with infections and high fever, is bad without starting them on antibiotics.


Question, was she running from you prior to catching her? If so, that can give false reading. Always let them calm/cool down before getting a temp.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

If where you are is like where I am it went from about 60 degrees one day for the high to snow and 20 degrees the next day for the high. That is a lot of stress on the goats, even when they have a nice warm barn. With stress often comes pneumonia so I would definitely be treating her for pneumonia ASAP. Do you have a good vet that will give you meds without you having to haul her in? If you do, ask for a shot of Draxxin (it is dosed at 1 cc per 100 lbs) and a dose of Banamine for the fever and inflammation in her lungs. Draxxin is wonderful and will have her feeling way better in about 24 hrs if an infection is the problem. The banamine will also help her feel better. If you can't get anything from your vet then get some penicillin from your feed store (like tractor supply) and start her on that until you can get something better.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would also be offering her some electrolytes and make sure she is drinking water and stays hydrated.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

we had a similar problem with a doe this fall nothing worked to get that fever down, the vet said he was sure it was pnuemonia so gave her draxin, but still high fever, finally tried children;s ibuprophen and within an hour her temp was normal. had to do it again the next day.


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

How much ibuprofen did you do enchantedgoats?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

erikrarn said:


> They have heat lamps and lots of straw.


I would strongly suggest getting rid of the heat lamps. Heat lamps can easily cause pneumonia because of the wide fluctuations in temperatures. Another word of warning - putting a heat lamp on an animal that already has pneumonia has been known to kill them in a lot of cases.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Drat, lost my post.

If your thermometer is indeed correct that temperature is approaching the point where it could become dangerous and you NEED to get it down now. Ice bath works the fastest. Fevers can be caused by either bacterial or viral infection, but that high makes me think viral in which cause antibiotics won't help and might hurt by compromising her system. Once the temp is down you can get your vet's opinion on whether to treat with penicillin or not. If you and the vet do suspect a virus all you can do is support therapy until it runs its course - vitamins, electrolytes, and probiotics. Offer food and water - if she stops drinking you'll have to drench, but don't worry if she doesn't want to eat.


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

But do do make 100% sure that the temp is that high before giving her an ice water bath!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

GoatCrazy said:


> I would strongly suggest getting rid of the heat lamps. Heat lamps can easily cause pneumonia because of the wide fluctuations in temperatures. Another word of warning - putting a heat lamp on an animal that already has pneumonia has been known to kill them in a lot of cases.


 I had sick goats in the past, used the heat lamp, even with adults, that were really sick. It didn't make things worse, it helps so they do not have to fight to keep warm and fight the virus too. This is just until they start eating good and appear to feel better. 
If a goat doesn't have appetite, doesn't eat enough, very thin and doesn't have a heat source to go too, that is a disaster in itself, when very ill. 
I will use the heat lamp with goats as sick as the one we are trying to help here. JMO 

Have you retook her temp?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How is your doe doing?

I only use a heat lamp if they are new born like a day or two old and ONLY if they are weak. 

Heat lamp in fine for a sick goat but not all the time at all.


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone!!! My vet was in the hospital herself so she couldn't come out but luckily I'm doing an internship at a livestock vet for school (I'm 15). I just went with my gut feeling and decided no antibiotice just baby aspirin and electrolytes. I don't feel comfortable pulling the lamps because it has been getting -10 here (Lake Tahoe, CA) at night. She is doing better. Just one degree high but the vet should be coming tomorrow morning. Once again, thanks g


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry accidentally hit reply. Once again, thanks for all your help.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Sounds like she may be doing better. Hope she's on the mend...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aspirin and electrolytes won't cure infection and pneumonia. If her temp is not down more than a degree, the apirin is only masking it for a short time. 

Be careful.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Pam...with nothing else on hand, Aspirin was a good call to help her fever come down and electros to hydrate,,,But without proper antibioitcs it will not be enough...be watchful...

best wishes


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I agree. It's good you got the temp down and got her hydrated, but keep your eyes open. If an infection is involved, it needs to be treated.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is you Doe?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Aspirin and electrolytes won't cure infection and pneumonia. If her temp is not down more than a degree, the apirin is only masking it for a short time.
> 
> Be careful.


I think she meant the doe is now only one degree high from normal...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hope the doe feels better asap and the vet can help!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

NyGoatMom said:


> I think she meant the doe is now only one degree high from normal...


 My concern is, it was 106, so the doe needs to be monitored very closely.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You have a point there....I just thought you didn't realize it was down more than a degree... sorry! I know you guys know what you're doing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It's completely OK. :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How is she doing tonight?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Haven't heard from you in a while, we are concerned.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How is your doe doing? Did the Vet come out?


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm very sorry that I haven't replied. Our internet has been down. Katty (my doe) is doing really well and back to her old self. I appreciate all of your help. So, should I get rid of heat lamps (even though the temps are below zero usually at night? They have a barn with a door so they are closed in and the "summer vents" have been plugged up. Do you think it would decrease or increase my pneumonia risk?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good to hear!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is a hard one to say. Can they get away from the heat lamps? How high are they and how much heat are they really getting? 

When I have heat lamps on, they are up higher and the goats aren't getting as much heat as you'd think. But it is enough to make a difference.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree and so glad to hear she is better..

You are very welcome. 

If you want to turn off/remove the heat lamp, don't let her out of the barn, until her body has time to adjust to the temps. That is if you want to let her outside, if not and it is too cold, during the day, it is OK for her to be in the barn. 
If you feel she is now strong enough to not have the heat lamp, at night anymore, go ahead and turn it off and maybe check on her periodically to see how see is doing during the night.


----------

